# Facebook: VA SURFCASTERS



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Any of you guys on facebook? You should join the page VA SURFCASTERS there is always good pics, info, and reports being posted


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

I'll check that out. Never hurts to have extra outlets for info! Especially when you don't live near the beach.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I just sent a join request.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Guys this is a page that just started up and it will be a great resource for fisherman all over VA. The great thing about it is that all of the information will be in one public area that everyone checks: Facebook. The more we post the more useful the page will be. So please join and make sure you introduce yourself!!


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

joined last night thanks


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Joined end if last week. The more info the better!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I am.


----------

